# Looking for a solid breeder in the SE US



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2009)

We are located in Central Florida, and are looking for a reputable breeder somewhere in the SE, so we can make a reasonable trip to inspect/pick a puppy. We tend to gravitate toward the West German bloodlines, but are somewhat open. Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What are you looking for in a dog? Pet, competition (what venue), working partner?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Showlines or working lines? West german come in both


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2009)

The current intention with this puppy is mainly companion/protection. We have no plans to show, or compete. Beyond that, hmm. I know I've seen "pet/companion" quality puppies at pretty much every breeder/line, and I'm guessing we will probably lean toward spending the extra money to get a companion/show/working quality puppy (because that's how my husband is). I assume that working lines are going to be more "intense", and need a job, moreso than show lines? We've both got tons of dog experience, but not a whole lot of quality purebred experience. We currently have an older GSD, and LOVE his temperament, but he's had multiple health issues, which we hope to avoid this time around.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey there from another Central Floridian! Here are a couple breeders I know of in the area:

http://www.vomlandholz.com/ (she actually posted on this thread)
Angela is very close to central Florida and has a few puppy owners on this board. If you check out the Pictures forum, you'll run into one of them named Gala.









http://www.vomlinmarc.com/
Steve Lino has DDR/Czech lines and is located in Fellsmere which is southwest of Melbourne.

Do check out the Schutzhund Club of Orlando. They train in Oviedo and I know of a GSD breeder out of Howey-in-the-Hills who frequents the club. Happy hunting! In my signature is a link to a WONDERFUL trainer in St Cloud. I highly recommend them and train there as well.







She's been a HUGE help for me and my GSD mix.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

So long as you get involved with exercising and training your dog, you could likely succeed with any line. Drivey and energetic dogs won't be content with a walk and some fetch. Mine is very drivey, very intense, and we don't walk too much. What we do is a LOT of training and mental games, lots of time playing hard fetch and running, and then maybe after all that we'll go on a walk when he's tripping over his tongue.







The key is to not allow the mind to grow idle. You may not desire to compete but maybe you find that training for agility as a hobby does great for exercising your dog both physically and mentally.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Diana, that helps - we live on 10 acres with livestock (chickens, horses, donkey, goats, a single sheep, goose, etc), and even our high energy aussie/border mix manages to keep busy and entertained! I know there's alot of variability in temperament regardless of breeding, which is why my husband wants to pick out a pup himself, but it helps to know that we don't need to focus on a particular line.

I'm forwarding the links to hubby, and we'll check them out - good to know we've got local options!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Not sure how far this kennel is but here's another option too look at.. She's also on this board and has a nice litter of pups on the ground..

Little River Canine


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Quite honestly if you contact a responsible breeder they will be more able to match the correct puppy for your situation. They spend a LOT of time watching the puppies and how they interact with each other and pay attention to how their little personalities develop. Because of this the breeder can usually make a much better selection for you than you and your husband can make in just meeting the litter once or twice.

As far as the breeders Diana mentioned I definitely second Angela http://vomlandholz.com/sm_bb1.jpg but I will admit that might be because I am smitten with her 4 week old litter.









Little River Canine 

Is another nice looking litter I have been trying to avoid in the picture threads.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If you live anywhere near St Cloud, do let me know if you have any fresh eggs you're looking to "rehome."







10 acres sounds wonderful. We're hoping to upgrade out of a townhouse into a place large enough to at least have a decent agility course in the yard.

Do note that good breeders will likely select the pup for you based on interviews of you and your lifestyle. They know the lines, the breeding stock, and the litter better than anyone, after all. 

If you're interested in the various looks of the different lines, check out these links:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=952189&page=1
American showline photos and movement

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=951675&page=1
German showline photos and movement

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=926162&page=1
Working line photos and movement

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=971393&page=1#Post971393
A very, VERY handsome working line.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Ooops, forgot about Betty (Little River)! Yes, she's another one to check out for sure.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Von Landholtz litter 4 weeks old 

Little River Canines 6 week old pups


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LazyhollowErika... which is why my husband wants to pick out a pup himself,


FYI - a good, responsible breeder will NOT allow the buyer to just "pick out a pup".

The breeder has spent 8 weeks with the pups. They should know each pups qualities, personalities, temperaments, drives, etc. And they use that 8 weeks worth of knowledge to decide which pup (or pups) would be right for each owner.

If there are multiple pups that the breeder feels would fit your lifestyle then they would let you pick between those.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIf there are multiple pups that the breeder feels would fit your lifestyle then they would let you pick between those.


Exactly. I don't allow anyone to come and pick out a puppy. If they were all couch potatoes, maybe, but with the differences in temperament and drive there's no way. Now if I had 2 pups that fit temperament wise, you would be able to pick from those 2, but not from the whole litter.

If you were to pick out one at random, you would probably be miserable later, the dog would be miserable, then I'd be getting a phone call wanting to return the dog. Nobody wins in that situation.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

If you over in the Live Oak area Sunday I will be having trainng at my house starting at about 1 and you are more then welcome to join us. Arras and his owner Jason, will be there and we are planning on having a good fun dog day. They are visiting from Illinois. 

It will give you the chance to see some working line dogs, warts and all and some of the training that goes into them.

Most amazing though is a rescue dog that comes to training. Not a shepherd but was adopted right pretty much on his way to the death room. He had been returned a couple of times to the shelter, and he had been deemed unadoptable. To see how happy this dog is, and the positive ob that has been put on him is wonderful.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I highly recommend Andrew Masia.
http://www.vonjagenstadt.com/

He's Jack's breeder and I can vouch for his rock solid temperament and I've watched how Andrew cares for and raises them.

If I wanted a 3rd GSD, I'd call Andrew.

Good luck


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Thank you Anne.
Jack certainly is gorgeous!!!*








*I'm on my way to MS. right now, his sister Jette will be shown on Saturday. *


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I recommend Von Lotta. They are wonderful people, and they are very open about answering any questions you may have about ANYTHING regarding Shepherds. They are in Atlanta, Georgia and breed W. German Showlines:

http://vonlotta.com


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

I second Von Lotta!


----------

